# Need some advice on ROTP...



## adam3039 (4 Aug 2010)

Hey guys, so I guess Ill just let you know my situation. I am currently attending civi university, 2nd year shooting towards a 4 year major in Computer Science with a minor in Mathematics. At the end of uni, I'm interested in serving our country, and I figure IT jobs would be in high demand, is this the case? Does anyone have first hand experience with ROTP in a civi university for an IT degree? Or would direct entry once I've completed school be the smarter route to take? Would a NCM with a degree be in a higher pay bracket than a NCM without? I've talked to recruiters online and taken a peek at pretty much everything the website has to offer, so I'm just looking for honest opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## aesop081 (4 Aug 2010)

adam3039 said:
			
		

> Would a NCM with a degree be in a higher pay bracket than a NCM without?



No.


----------



## agc (4 Aug 2010)

If you're set on joining the military, you can receive a salary and full scholarship if you join the ROTP.  DEO start with higher pay, but there aren't too many opportunities for recruitment bonuses these days, so it may or may not be of financial advantage depending on your situation.

You should ask your recruiters which officer occupations your degree would make you eligible for.  Communications and Electronics Engineer (Air Force) comes to mind.

NCMs do not make more money than their peers for having a degree.


----------



## gcclarke (4 Aug 2010)

I can't think of any officer trades that would be classified as "IT jobs" as the term is generally understood. There are some that are more likely be working in an IT environment, but more than not they'll be the ones leading members of their department / section who are doing the hands on IT work. In addition to CELE, Signals Officer also comes to mind.

As for some of the NCM positions that would be more IT like, while you might not get higher pay than your compatriots, some trades do allow you to bypass certain parts of you trades training based upon qualifications you gained in Civvie life. However, from what I can tell, a lot of university courses are a bit too theory based for this to really apply to any great extent. The more hands on the program, the better. 

You might also want to consider applying to become a public servant working for DND's Information Management Group. My last job was there, and to tell the truth, IM Group is probably one of the most Civilian Heavy (Or Military Light) organizations that we have. For example, as a lowly Lt(N), I didn't have a single military member in my chain of command between myself and the Governor General. 


Or, unless they've changed things in the last few years, a Comp Sci degree will qualify you to become a Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer, which is clearly the best job around.


----------



## fanman (5 Aug 2010)

There are several routes you can take at the moment that I personally know of. (any one with more routes please feel free to add/correct)

1) Stay in your current university, graduate, and do direct entry. 

2) Stay in your current university, join the reserves, and apply for ROTP. (reserves will speed your application process a bit and help you with your odds, as well your pay at RMC will be higher roughly double)

3) Minor change to #2, stay in university, apply for ROTP. 

4) I don't recommend this one, quit university after year one, apply for ROTP.

I had a few friends who didn't get ROTP the first time, so they halted their schooling and applied for ROTP again. Dumb way to go in my opinion. 

Anyone feel free to add-on or correct me. 

and GL to you.


----------



## Pusser (9 Aug 2010)

I was turned down for ROTP the first time.  I went to school anyway, applied again, and was picked up the second year.  Quitting never looks good on any application.


----------

